# Как сделать МРТ, если я страдаю клаустрофобией?



## А.Л.И.С.А. (28 Май 2014)

Здравствуйте, всем . Сижу и мучаюсь - так хочется сделать МРТ , но страдаю клаустрофобией . Первый раз когда делала у меня была почти истерика , просто нужен был результат и я терпела , хотя чуть не потеряла сознание . Может нужно напиться успокаивающего . А может сейчас нет необходимости делать (но так хочется).


----------



## Екатерина79 (28 Май 2014)

Здравствуйте, Алиса! А Вы не можете подумать о том, что это всего лишь труба-аппарат и бояться нечего?

Я помню первый раз тоже когда делала себя успокаивала, музыка хорошо там была еще +, и думать о чего угодно , отвлекаться мысленно, второй раз я уже спокойно делала отдыхала без музыки и 3 раз уже ерунда)


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (28 Май 2014)

А мне сказали закрыть глаза , а когда открывать не сказали и у меня там такое началось...  ни чего не вижу , звуки жуткие . Просто когда начинается приступ , такая паника начинается , что может сердце остановится . Я могу даже в маршрутке поймать этот приступ .


----------



## ~Наталья~ (28 Май 2014)

А.Л.И.С.А. написал(а):


> так хочется сделать МРТ , но страдаю клаустрофобией


Алиса, представьте, что Вы - космонафффт! )))
Летите спасать мир. Может, поможет?


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (28 Май 2014)

Вы просто не представляете , что я там только не представляла, только бы не нажать кнопку . Может , действительно , что-то выпить , типа гидазепама , правда от него я точно в полете. Я слышала есть открытый МРТ, он такой же достоверный, как Вы думаете?


----------



## La murr (28 Май 2014)

*А.Л.И.С.А.*, я перенесла Ваш вопрос в отдельную тему - на форуме уже обсуждался этот момент, я дополню имеющуюся информацию.
Эта проблема волнует достаточно большое количество людей!
Всё таки, наверное, стоит поискать открытый томограф и, предваряя выполнение процедуры МРТ, получить рекомендации врачей, её проводящих.


----------



## doc (28 Май 2014)

Ваше желание борется с Вашим страхом. Что победит? Было бы лучше, если здравый смысл.
Какова необходимость в этом исследовании?


----------



## Midnight_girl (28 Май 2014)

Есть томографы, где голову в коробочку засовывают, а есть более современные, где для головы места много и клаустрофобии не возникает. А моему дяде включали вентилятор посильнее, ему так было не страшно.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2014)

Открытый контур нужен вот такого типа -


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (29 Май 2014)

Спасибо за ответ, поищу в Днепропетровске, но вряд ли


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Май 2014)

*****
Модератор: приведённую Вами рекомендацию передала пациентке в ЛС.


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (28 Июн 2014)

Да, процедура неприятная, и именно клаустрофобия долгое время удерживала меня от ее проведения. Что в итоге? А в итоге достаточно серьезный диагноз, который можно было предвидеть несколько раньше. Потеряно много времени.
Так что мой Вам совет: если есть жизненная необходимость - пересильте себя, напейтесь успокаивающих средств и идите. Врачи знают, как помочь в случае клаустрофобии. А мне подруга посоветовала: представь, что ты на надувном матрасе  с закрытыми глазами качаешься по волнам в море. 
Успехов!


----------



## Ivan Feduleev (2 Ноя 2015)

В некоторых учреждениях эту процедуру проводят с седацией. Внутривенно вводят успокоительное, после чего человек расслабляется и находится в состоянии полудрема. Перед такой процедурой необходимо сделать ЭКГ, проконсультироваться у терапевта и анестезиолога. Сам проходил таким образом эту процедуру недавно.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (2 Ноя 2015)

Я в трубе спала... Сердилась, когда будили... Просто на работе был завал. От усталости, да и горизонтальное положение тела так приятно, что невольно засыпаешь. А наушники и какая-то груша мешают, я её роняю, когда засыпаю. А наушники на скольких ушах побывали... бр-р-р... лучше их не надевать.


----------



## Ольга Арбузова (21 Ноя 2015)

я не думала что буду бояться,а когда начала туда заезжать испугалась и побежала за мужем,он сидел и держал мою руку и мне было легче))


----------

